# JSF Download/Upload



## Rugosh (7. März 2010)

Hi,

ich bin leider noch ganz neu in dem Gebiet JSF und habe leider aber schon wieder eine Aufgabe unter Zeitdruck :-(.
Also wollte ich hier mal fragen ob jemand weiß wie man einen File-download mit URL in JSF macht und/oder wie man einen File-upload in besagtem realisiert.

Mfg Rugosh


----------



## Sentoo (9. März 2010)

Hallo Rugosh,

welche JSF Version + Libraries verwendest Du denn?
z.B.
JSF: My Faces 1.1.7
Libraries: Richfaces 3.3.3 & Primefaces 1.0

In den Libraries gibt es so etwas fertig.
Fileupload bei Richfaces oder hier eines der Primefaces Controls.

Filedownload bei Richfaces oder bei Primefaces.

Edit 1:
Das Ganze geht natürlich auch mit den Referenz-Tags: http://onjava.com/pub/a/onjava/2005/07/13/jsfupload.html sieht nur nicht so hübsch aus.


----------



## Rugosh (9. März 2010)

Hi,

danke für die Antwort. Ich nutze im Moment nur das blanke JSF ohne Zusatz-Bibliotheken, werde aber so wie das aussieht noch Richfaces dazu holen um das einfach implementieren zu können.

Mfg Rugosh


----------

